# Best use of touch screen?



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2007)

*Official GBAtemp portal poll*

What game do you think makes best use of DS touch screen?

I've tried to include most games, I couldn't remember them all. So if the game you want to pick isn't listed just choose "other" and mention the game in your post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Oh yeah, my pick would be Elite Beat Agents, with Canvas Curse coming in a very close second.


----------



## Opium (May 2, 2007)

I went with Nintendogs but trauma centre was very close...


----------



## squeaks (May 2, 2007)

Final Fantasy Chocobo Tales, seriously.


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 2, 2007)

OSU TATAKE OUENDAN!!!!!

Cant wait for the second on May 17 (love those "S" ranks on magnificent cheering)


----------



## Gestahl (May 2, 2007)

The funny thing is that all those games suck terribly. Well, maybe save for OTO/EBA and the recent Nodame Cantabile. Maybe the touch screen was not such a great idea after all?


----------



## Monkey01 (May 2, 2007)

Chocobo Tales should be in the list yeah.


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to throw a vote out there for Eragon.  The use of the touchscreen for real-time spell casting by drawing the correct symbol was a pretty cool feature.  Control of the dragon while in flight was decent too.  

-10 points to any game that "forced" the use of the touchscreen.  I'm thinking specifically of the stupid system in Dawn of Sorrow where you had to "seal" each boss.  Totally unnecessary.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2007)

Definitely a toss up between Kirby's Canvas Curse and Trauma Center. I went with Canvas Curse in the end, though. Completing levels by guiding the pink puffball with my stylus makes me feel good about picking up a Kirby title again.


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

Ouendan + EBA + Cantabile = Win,Win,Win.


----------



## go185 (May 2, 2007)

I picked OTHER.

That game being Final Fantasy XII RW.

You use the touch screen for EVERYTHING in that game.


----------



## rice151 (May 2, 2007)

Trauma Center, give us 2 plz.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 2, 2007)

trauma center


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2007)

Between Trauma center and Warioware here.


----------



## OrR (May 2, 2007)

Pac Pix. They have to make more games like it!
After that it's the obvious Canvas Curse and Ouendan/EBA. Also, I love to be able to control Phoenix Wright with my finger on the touchscreen, it's very relaxing compared to button presses.


----------



## spokenrope (May 2, 2007)

I picked Warioware.  It was the first game that I ever saw that used the touch screen, and I still don't think that any game has done it better in terms of variety, intuitiveness, and overall enjoyment.

Close second would be Trauma Center, but I just really didn't feel like that variety was as good as Wario with that one.


----------



## Zendrik (May 2, 2007)

Why isn't Lost Magic in here? O well, I had to pick Trauma Center. No other DS game has caused me to use two styluses just to beat the game with low difficulty settings. And I felt like a real doctor would, using both my hands and whatnot. LOL


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Gestahl @ May 2 2007 said:


> The funny thing is that all those games suck terribly. Maybe the touch screen was not such a great idea after all?


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

I´ll give him the benefit of the doubt just for the winky smile.


----------



## OrR (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Zendrik @ May 2 2007 said:


> Why isn't Lost Magic in here? O well, I had to pick Trauma Center. No other DS game has caused me to use two styluses just to beat the game with low difficulty settings. And I felt like a real doctor would, using both my hands and whatnot. LOL
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


Funny, because I thought Wario Ware was pretty uncreative an didn't provide me with any lasting fun...


----------



## spokenrope (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ May 2 2007 said:


> Funny, because I thought Wario Ware was pretty uncreative an didn't provide me with any lasting fun...



Different strokes for different folks, I guess.  

I didn't think that Ouendan/EBA was really all that good.  As a huge fan of guitar hero, I felt really let down by those games.  I sometimes I thought that it was hard to know which melody you were tapping along to, and to me tapping and dragging on random points on the screen isn't an intuitive movement that goes along with music.

Oh well.  I recognize that I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## sirAnger (May 2, 2007)

I voted for EBA. Their take on the DDR/GH themed games (of which I'm a fan) was interesting and entertaining. The game itself it somewhat limited by the environment in which you're playing which detracts from the experience, sadly.

If I could vote for two more I'd put Trauma Center at a close second and Feel The Love in a moderate third.


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 2 2007 said:


> I voted for EBA. Their take on the DDR/GH themed games (of which I'm a fan) was interesting and entertaining. The game itself it somewhat limited by the environment in which you're playing which detracts from the experience, sadly.
> 
> If I could vote for two more I'd put Trauma Center at a close second and Feel The Love in a moderate third.


I agree Trauma Center is a really close second and it really comes down to preference of genre. But Ouendan is amazing.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 2, 2007)

EBA/Ouendan are the only games that required the Touch Screen that I enjoyed. Loved both games, can't wait for the second one. What's this Nodame Cantabile game though...?


----------



## wohoo (May 2, 2007)

Don't know why I voted for MPH, because when I look at it, I feel that Wario Ware shuld have got my vote instead


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ May 2 2007 said:


> EBA/Ouendan are the only games that required the Touch Screen that I enjoyed. Loved both games, can't wait for the second one. What's this Nodame Cantabile game though...?



Think of EBA with classical music


----------



## jalaneme (May 2, 2007)

hotel dusk, it's very cool the way you can use the touch screen to solve the puzzles.


----------



## bobrules (May 2, 2007)

I voted for trauma center. These games all uses the touchscreen in different ways. Wario ware would be clsoe second.


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 2, 2007)

wow that was a really tough one between WarioWare and EBA for me.

WarioWare was really my first awesome unique experience on the DS though so I had to go with that


----------



## imgod22222 (May 2, 2007)

I picked EBA because, um.... i actually beat it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same with Ouendan, both great games, but WTF is Nodame Cantabile?


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 2 2007 said:


> I picked EBA because, um.... i actually beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a great game, so overlooked  :'(

EDIT:
1009 - Nodame Cantabile


----------



## megatron_lives (May 2, 2007)

I've personally gotta say Theme Park - touch screen worked perfectly on this port.

Naturally, all the original games for the DS used the touch screen well - but theme park - dam best port ever but not best game mind you


----------



## galaxykidgamma (May 2, 2007)

maybe not so many people care, but i'm an electronic musician and if it weren't for  electroplankton i wouldn't have ever even gotten a DS


----------



## Jdbye (May 3, 2007)

Voted Wario Ware Touched because i love that game


----------



## Gestahl (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gestahl @ May 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that all those games suck terribly. Maybe the touch screen was not such a great idea after all?


Like it or not, it's my opinion on the subject. All my favourite games: Castlevania, Phoenix Wright, Puzzle Quest and even puzzles (the recent Piku Piku for one) don't need the touch screen and all games that were designed with the stylus in mind didn't impress me at all.

Now, the edutainment titles benefit greatly from this feature (especially the ones that teach Kanji) but they're not games, so...


----------



## Torte (May 3, 2007)

Uh Puzzle Quest (DS) DID need the touch screen wtf?!

Voted for UtK over here.  The Wii Edit just goes to show how awesome the original DS one was.


----------



## Gestahl (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ May 3 2007 said:


> Uh Puzzle Quest (DS) DID need the touch screen wtf?!


Yes, it did. But it could do as well without it - see the PSP version.


----------



## Hadrian (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Gestahl @ May 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Torte @ May 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh Puzzle Quest (DS) DID need the touch screen wtf?!
> ...


I didnt enjoy the PSP version as much because of that, felt like more of a effort. It did look a lot sharper though.

I went with Nintendogs cos I thought the poll was about all of the DS features. Should've gone with Wario Ware as it does it in many different ways.

Dunno why people are going with Ouden/Elite Beat Agents, all you do on that is tap drag and spin...oh wait thats what you do with Wario.


----------



## walkir (May 3, 2007)

I voted for Trauma Center.

But I think that Another Code is the game that uses the DS best. Such as temperature, microphone, sleep mode etc.


----------



## jalapeno (May 3, 2007)

Trauma Center, Elite Beats a close 2nd,

FF III, should be up there, you use the touch screen for everything

i agree with walkir about another code 'with microphone and sleep mode'


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm between trauma cent*re* and EBA... i chose EBA.
Just because they made trauma cent*re* too hard


----------



## miikes (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 3 2007 said:


> Hmmm between trauma cent*re* and EBA... i chose EBA.
> Just because they made trauma cent*re* too hard


it's nice how you make it a point to misspell the game. That's how the game was named and there's nothing you can do about it. unless of course you are British as centre is the correct British spelling

anyways, i voted for ouendan since I'm a sucker for rhythm games. but trauma came to a close second since I am an inspiring physician. (already on my third year of pre-med)


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 3, 2007)

I'm not trying to misspell the game, I know perfectly well that it was spelt that way on production. All i'm saying is...


*BRIT POWER*


----------



## miikes (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 3 2007 said:


> I'm not trying to misspell the game, I know perfectly well that it was spelt that way on production. All i'm saying is...
> 
> 
> *BRIT POWER*


lol, I guess my edit didn't get there in time


----------



## 4saken (May 3, 2007)

I voted Trauma Centre (Australians follow the British spelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It's the best of medical simulation


----------



## OSW (May 3, 2007)

Ouendan etc was touch screen innovation to perfection.

Trauma Centre was Awesome too, If i could have a second vote i'd vote for it too.

And What is Nodame Cantabile about??? is that even in english and how does it use the touch screen?



QUOTE(Zendrik @ May 3 2007 said:


> Why isn't Lost Magic in here? O well, I had to pick Trauma Center. No other DS game has caused me to use two styluses just to beat the game with low difficulty settings. And I felt like a real doctor would, using both my hands and whatnot. LOL


The funny thing is, the Screen can't recognise more than one touvh at once (two touches are recognised as the center point)

And i might take the time to mention that i hat games where you must blow into the mic (unless u have a headset, which wouldn't be too bad)


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ May 3 2007 said:


> And What is Nodame Cantabile about??? is that even in english and how does it use the touch screen?



Its basically the same idea as Ouendan but with classical music and slightly different mechanics (the notes move on screen and you conduct different ones by drawing specific simple direction). BTW you are a conductor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . There are also mini games which are fun (especially this drum one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Overall its pretty good! I think a lot of people missed it in the Pokemon hype but I was lucky enough to be tracking it. I recommend a try


----------



## TuMatos (May 3, 2007)

Puzzle Quest


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 3, 2007)

im gonna go with eba... i didnt patricularly like it, but its the game that has made the best use of the touch screen


----------



## BvG (May 3, 2007)

Pac-Pix


----------



## Darkforce (May 3, 2007)

Eh... I don't agree with everyone voting for EBA/Ouendan... Yes it's a dam good game but all you are doing is taping different points of the screen, it's hardly deserving of 'best use of touch screen'.

Kirby Canvas Curse on the other hand... now that was a touch screen game!

Trauma Centre made good use of the touchscreen as well.

I'm also suprised no one mentioned Brain Training... the hand writing to text technology was pretty cool and sudoku on it was a blast.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 4, 2007)

My choice was OTO/EBA (haven't played nodame cantabille)
my second would be rub rabbits (akachan), 

My worst is warioware touched because the games are like 3 seconds long in story mode, and when I went back to play it again some games until level 150ish.. it picked up some tempo but was still easy as hell, I got extremely bored and never played it again.
And trauma centre... I seriously hate the concept of opening up people's body (a.k.a. surgery) so that's my 2nd worst.

Other touch screen games I enjoyed was Puzzle series 5 slither link and picross. Too bad japanese games don't see the lights around here.


----------



## skullstatue (May 4, 2007)

Electroplankton! I haven't played that dancing game though, it seemed a little g..strange.


----------



## shadowboy (May 4, 2007)

I said MPH.  FPSes on the DS have such potential, I can't wait for brothers in arms


----------



## DJJoker (May 4, 2007)

EBA here.

Agents are ...... GO !!!!!!


----------



## frostfire (May 4, 2007)

Wario Ware for sure, closely followed by EBA.


----------



## m|kk| (May 4, 2007)

OTO/EBA is definitely the most likely to scratch the touch screen XD But that's just because it makes good use of it. Hori screen protectors FTW


----------



## michaelf (May 4, 2007)

Ouendan and Beat Agents are far and away my favorite games to play. Trauma Center got my vote because I thought it made better (or at least more complex) use of the stylus.


----------



## thegame07 (May 4, 2007)

IT had to be Trauma Centre for me.... That game made me feel like a real doctor


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ May 4 2007 said:


> IT had to be Trauma Centre for me.... That game made me feel like a real doctor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It made me think that I could do doctor things in real life.  That guy sure was pissed when I tried giving him a tracheotomy when he choked a little on a popcorn.


----------



## Keeper (May 6, 2007)

My vote goes with Other, I think for me, Brain Age really did wonders with the screen, I guess some may not class it as a game, but it does have sudoku in it right?


----------



## Kressi (May 6, 2007)

i choose eba
it's a perfect game with perfect touchscreen control


----------



## jenngcia (May 6, 2007)

Other:

Brain Age.  While it may not be much, but without the on-screen character recognition, the game would be nothing.  Look at Sega/UbiSoft's implementation of the (almost) same game on the PSP.  The PSP version got a lot more games in it but using multiple choice on the PSP ruins it.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 7, 2007)

Pshh, it seems like people are voting on their favorite game that uses the touch screen, not the one that uses the touch screen the best. 

Trauma Center (silly Europeans) is the clear winner here.


----------



## OSW (May 7, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ May 5 2007 said:


> IT had to be Trauma Centre for me.... That game made me feel like a real doctor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose it's how you interpret the poll. I fi go by what yo guys are meaning, i'd have to agree with TC. But I've had so much more fun gametime out of Ouendan that i picked it anyway. And it is still is pretty inovative usage/gameplay.


----------



## Sir VG (May 7, 2007)

Pac-Pix was very creative in that you had to be smart about your Pac-mans.  Then I'd probably put Brain Age, Kirby Canvas Curse, and Chocobo Tales behind it (not necessarily in that order).


Hotel Dusk and Feel the Magic 1 & 2 were three games that I would better classify as best use of the ENTIRE DS.  I mean, how many games have you closing the DS to solve a puzzle, or turning the DS upside down?


----------



## squeaks (May 7, 2007)

Final Fantsay Chocobo Tales' mini games make excellent use of the touch screen.


----------



## Gnat (May 7, 2007)

I'd say those mini-gme collections and more specific the Bomberman one. Most annoying was in castlevania to destroy the ice blocks, wtf?!

Edit:
Technically, Brain Age wins, but I don't really consider it to be a game.


----------



## sipoon (May 7, 2007)

I don't consider nodame cantabile as the same as eba/oendan,
the taiko parts are alright but it's only a so-so game


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ May 7 2007 said:


> I don't consider nodame cantabile as the same as eba/oendan,
> the taiko parts are alright but it's only a so-so game



The Taiko : Drum Master´s parts (2 AFAIR), are short and boring compared to the main game, being able to play as a _Conductor _ made me dream of a similar game for the Wii


----------



## Pitt (May 8, 2007)

I've personally voted for Hotel Dusk ... I loved this game !


----------

